
Why every statistician should know about cross-validation - n-s-f
http://robjhyndman.com/hyndsight/crossvalidation/
======
nerdponx
It's sad to hear that some statisticians don't think they need cross
validation. It's not a vapid trend: there are sound statistical reasons to
prefer it over other resampling methods like the bootstrap in many
applications.

